
GE's Augmented Reality Page - nickb
http://ge.ecomagination.com/smartgrid/?c_id=Matter#/augmented_reality
======
nickb
Pretty cool! You can see it in action here:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkqtklABgGQ>

------
harpastum
This is pretty interesting, but it's been done before:
<http://www.boffswana.com/news/?p=392>

Anyone else see find humor in having people waste paper in the name of Eco-
Friendliness?

